# Cannabis laxative effect



## texasjack (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not sure this is the right place. 

Has anyone experienced a laxative effect after medicating? I've found that my RD OX causes me to need to go within a few minutes of vaping. Not explosive or anything weird but I just have the urge to go and I usually do. This is a high CBD Indica dominate strain. Anyone else?


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 20, 2014)

chlorophyll is a natural laxative...I've made teas from stalk for a friend with cronic bungin'-up...works good he reports...I didn't really follow up on his claims....lol


mojo


----------



## gb123 (Oct 22, 2014)

ya....vaping does that 
friggin Popcorn tasting waste of a machine that gives ya the shits  

oh boy!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2014)

I've always found the exact opposite. Even if i'm bursting for a crap, all i have to do is have a few tokes of any strain, and i'm good for another 6+. hours.


----------

